# Top 10 haunted homes in the U.S.



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/39745803/ns/business-real_estate/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, the Franklin Castle in Cleveland is only $269,000


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Maybe White Castle should be on the list. Noises can be heard from the bodies of people who've recently eaten there.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

YAY, I have been to ONE on the list.... The Myrtles. Very creepy indeed.


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

My house is more expensive than some of these.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mcnab said:


> My house is more expensive than some of these.


But does it have a way cool ghost?:googly::jol:


----------

